# Intel with KMS results in black screen [SOLVED]

## benediktibk

I have seen quite a lot of posts about the same problem, but none of the solutions fits for me. If I boot with an kernel with vesa activated I've got no problems, but obviously the X server fails to start. The kernel with the intel driver (and all framebuffer hardware drivers deactivated) is booting fine, I can even log into through ssh (why I can post some additional informations later on), but after about 1 second after Lilo the screen turns black. I'm booting into a runlevel without X.

In dmesg everything looks fine (http://pastebin.com/2sr7QitC)

```
crub-gentoo ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 BGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5116 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21dd

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

```
<*>   Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

[*]     Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

All framebuffer hardware drivers are disabled (like recommended in a wiki article).

thanks for reading,

benediktibkLast edited by benediktibk on Thu Apr 26, 2012 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gorkypl

Do you have 'sna' useflag on? If yes, then try recompiling video driver without it. Also your emerge --info would be nice.

----------

## benediktibk

The flag was actually enabled, but disabled I get the same result.

```
crub-gentoo ~ # emerge --info xf86-video-intel

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_B950_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Apr 2012 09:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo mcenroe vmware science

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/mcenroe /var/lib/layman/vmware /var/lib/layman/science"

SYNC="rsync://rsync15.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gdu gif git gpm iconv id3tag jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms libkms libssh2 mad matroska melt mercurial mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds pppd private-headers pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sql sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb valgrind vdpau vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0-r3 was built with the following:

USE="dri (multilib) -sna"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

```

----------

## gorkypl

Uh, basically it looks OK.

Can you try recompiling without ccache? Also your chipset is fairly new - I'd give xf86-video-intel-2.18.0 a try, I am having no problems with it.

A margin note - do you have any reasons to not optimize packages for your CPU while compiling?

----------

## Gusar

 *gorkypl wrote:*   

> Also your chipset is fairly new

 

I wouldn't call Sandy Bridge "fairly new", it's been around since quite some time now.

@benediktibk: I have the feeling you're missing framebuffer console support in your kernel.

----------

## benediktibk

I believe I can not even uncheck the framebuffer console support if I would want to, or am I missing something at that point?

 *Quote:*   

> -*- Framebuffer Console support

 

To update xf86-video-intel to the newer, unstable, version has not solved my problem, still a black (or blank, whatever you prefer) screen. Compiling without ccache had no effect too. (Why does nobody trust into ccache   :Question:  )

Actually I am moving the system from an old laptop to a newer one, so that is why I am not optimizing to my CPU. This point is on the todo list, but my first target is to get X running.

Kind regards,

benediktibk

----------

## DirtyHairy

Xorg drivers cannot be the issue if already the kernel framebuffer fails, so userspace cannot be the issue. Your dmesg looks fine, too. What thinkpad (according to your dmesg) configuration do you actually have? Do you have an additional, discrete GPU? Have you already tried different kernel versions? Could you upload your kernel .config?

----------

## benediktibk

Thanks for the idea, I tried gentoo-sources-3.3.3 and it works fine now. So to me the problem is solved, I will stay at least with this version, maybe I'll switch sometimes back to a stable release. But if I've got no problems with this workaround I do not see any reason for changes.

If some other guys get stuck with the same problem: I'm running the system on an Thinkpad L420

Thanks for the help,

benediktibk

----------

